# jiujitsu??



## muayThaiPerson (Jan 29, 2003)

I just found these out: Ju Jutsu, Jiu Jitsu, Ju Jitsu.... 
They arent typos, i know that for a fact. What is the difference?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2003)

Jujutsu is the correct transliteration; jujitsu is an older but less correct version. JiuJitsu is used principally by the Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu groups.


----------



## ace (Jan 30, 2003)

Spell it how U pre fer
But the Blood Runs the same :uhyeah:


----------



## Infight (Feb 24, 2003)

Well, Arnisador explained all, perfect!

       HAHA, ace you said all!


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> *I just found these out: Ju Jutsu, Jiu Jitsu, Ju Jitsu....
> They arent typos, i know that for a fact. What is the difference? *



You left out Jujitsu.


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

Jujitsu is a wrong spelling, created on west, there is no JuJtisu in Japan


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *Jujitsu is a wrong spelling, created on west, there is no JuJtisu in Japan *



The use of the spelling of Jujitsu is the way it was translated from kanji wrong into English. But "Americas English" is not Englands English anyway, we have are own dialect of English, so it does not really matter all that much. 

The argument that I hear is that we use it wrong. But America did not create that word. Japanese citizens  that came to America brought that word with them and it has been here for about a 100 years.

Actually all languages are mispronunciated here in America. It becomes a part of our language even though technically it may be pronounced or spelled wrong.

Also both of my grandfathers were "encouraged" to change the spellings of their names to make it easier for the American people to read. This was about 100 years ago also.

That might gives us another idea of how and why these words and names have different spellings.


----------



## J-kid (Feb 26, 2003)

Depends who you ask on the spelling,
Just like Judo sounds like 2 words in one so is Jujitsu.
The way it sounds Jujitsu.  

Any spelling works as long as other people get what you are talking about.

You say tomato i say Tomoto , 
That whole deal.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 26, 2003)

I did practice Brazilialian Jiu-Jitsu but now I am now practicing George Kirbys Budoshin Ju-Jitsu and George Alexanders Shorinji Ryu Jujitsu.

So which spelling "looks" better? 

What really matters? 

I've done a lot of matwork. Now I'm taking a differant approach to Jujitsu. That I continue to grow in the arts, thats what really matters and a word is just a word.


----------

